# Question for ladies with FBO (BV)



## serenity now (Aug 20, 2006)

Rotten club we're in, huh? 

So when my whole ordeal with FBO started last year, it coincided with the first time I ever got a BV infection (bacterial vaginosos). I'm in my 30s and have never had BV in my life and none of my lifestyle habits had changed and it happened around the same time as the FBO.

Now the BV is chronic -- seems to come back every month around my period. To add insult, the BV odor is almost worse than the FBO! It's really strong and smells really sour and overwhelming. I have to take antibiotics every time and I've gotten it so much they are going to deploy the nuclear option on me next -- which is a 4-month prophylactic treatment.... yay.

I also have a confirmed grade 1 rectocele which is likely the cause of my FBO. I just wonder if the rectocele is somehow allowing fecal material to travel toward my vagina and cause the BV infection every month. I get mysterious brown spotting between periods that isn't old blood but doesn't smell fecal either - but looks like it.

Oh the wonderful and gross and mysterious human body. Please comment if you have any insights, ladies! Thank you.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh gosh so sorry to hear that. With the rectocele I could see how that could happen. I have rectal prolapse and now rectocele (i believe.. my gyn confirmed but just threw birth control at me and sent me on my way 😒) but I could definitely see how it could cause an infection. How bad is your rectocele? Does it cause much pain? Mine does and I have no idea what to do about it!


----------



## Stinkybeauty (Sep 16, 2017)

Funny how I also have leaky gas n every other week BV!!! My boyfriend tells me I need to wash more often but Lolol but I cannot help it .


----------

